# Help Moebius.. GET THE WORD OUT ON LIS KITS<ETC...



## tommmy (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi everyone,
The simple fact is that it's just toooooo expensive for Moebius to advertise on TV. WE, _repeat_, *WE*, have to all help by SPREADING THE WORD to all friends and others, who may not know about the excellent Lost in Space kits as well as other great kits available. We have to help advertise them through any means in this age of communication. The internet is a great place to start, as well as old fashioned word of mouth. If we want to see more LIS and other Irwin Allen kits 
Also, it won't hurt to purchase more than one kit if you can afford it. beleive me, I'm glad I buy 3 or more so I can build differnt versions, or to keep if the first model is damaged ( I wish I bought 5 or more Moon Bus kits back in the late 1960s!!)

Anyway, Mobius deserves all the success it gets.

Thanks, Tom


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

At our major hot rod show in June, i met up with a friend who runs a big hobby/collectors shop in Sydney. He was selling kits and diecasts although he also deals in old figure and sci-fi kits. I told him about Moebius. He had no idea what I was talking about!! I told him about the Seaview and the possible reissue of Rommels Rod. He immediately rang the Aussie distributor while I was there and ordered 3 dozen Seaviews and placed a preorder for a gross of Rommels Rods. This guy is a big dealer!!(Sherrifs Mini-Cars). He also told the distributor to make sure to keep him up to date on any Moebius products as soon as they're available. The market for these great kits is there, it just needs at least word of mouth to make them known to those out of the loop.

Chris.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

That's the way to do it, Chris. Make sure your local hobby shop knows about Moebius Models. In my case my local shop already had Moebius kits on order when I informed them about Moebius.
Frank can't sell kits if they're not on the shelves.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

One sure-fire way to advertise is, if it's built decently and your local hobby shop agrees to it, put one or two of your own Moebius build-ups on display in their shop. Who knows? You may even sell it for twice (or more) than you paid for it, buy a replacement kit and do an even better job on the second kit. It's a win-win-win-win deal no matter how you look at it!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

That's an excellent idea Seaview! Just make sure they don't put them in a window that has full sun!! 
I know we all have our favourite, regular hobbyshops, but maybe there's one or two others that arent as well stocked. It could be an idea to call in and ask them if they have Moebius or Monarch kits just to make sure they know about them. Maybe we could even take in a kit or box to show them what we're talking about. If the AFM mag's handy, maybe showing them the back cover could spark some interest. Some shops might be more supportive if they can actually see a kit or ad for themselves rather than relying on an order slip. 
Just a thought.

Chris.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Maybe loan your build up to a local shop for display?

I used to do that all the time with a florida shop, and I got a nice little discount for helping them sell more as well in the process...

Just make sure you buildup goes somewhere where it can't be damaged, and out of the direct sun.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I am building a Polar Lights Jupiter 2 for a co-worker. I know for a fact he would buy at least one J2 from Moebius. He, like me, is hoping for a bigger one than the Polar Lights version. I know he is planning on getting a Chariot kit!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Has your friend seen the Space Pod? If he likes LIS, he might be interested in it too.:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

He saw it and is considering getting it, but he was more interested in the Chariot. He is waiting to see the one I pre-ordered.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

It looks like our LHS has sold out of Seaviews. I'm going to check out the one in the northern suburbs this week and see if they've got Moebius kits in. If not, I'll find out if they know about them.

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

*It's Starting To Happen !*

I walked int my LHS yesterday Chinook Hobbies in Calgary and thought I had stepped back 40 years in time, Where normally I would be met with a display of Star Trek junk...I was eye level with the Moebius Seaview off to the side a row of Pods...a row of Dr.Jekylls'...a bunch of Polar Lights models LIS Cyclops,Wolfmans Wagon, etc, Standing proudly amongst them all, a Monarch Nosferatu...(empty box) and a sign saying 'Glow Nosferatu coming soon'....There were even Resin Figure kits and I picked up a cool Quasimodo ... This was all too much... I turned to the front counter, which was only a few feet away, and exclaimed my utter joy...The owner said he plans on stocking all the newly announced Monster Scenes ,the Ghost, the Invisible Man, etc...turns out he is an 'Old School' Aurora collector himself and he watches the forums. He apologized for the display not being as full as he liked, but he said he had a hard time keeping it stocked!!! and get this, Kids...yes Kids were buying them up! He said the Polar Lights stuff were kits he had in stock for years now, and sold them on Ebay (every now and then) The display is in your face as soon as you enter the store, and he agreed that the Box Art is what catches the eyes of young and old alike! As I was leaving,with my arms full, I told him if he kept this up...I would be seeing him on a regular basis:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Two of the chains I wrote to emailed me back today, saying they're passing on the suggestion to their model buyers. Hopefully that department will have the courtesy to write back, whatever way they decide.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

"Crazy... I mean like, so many positive waves... maybe we can't lose, you're on!" -Sgt. Oddball/ Kelly's Heroes


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Well, I revisited my LHS today (Hobby one- Mt.Gravatt), and they have 1 Voyager and 1 longbox Dr.Jekyll left!! They should be reordering soon. It appears that Moebius kits move pretty quickly!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

I did my part to promote the hobby. I talked to one of local hobby stores and told the owner about Moebius Models. He seemed genuinely interested in the news.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Maybe we shouldn't mention the dissolving chariot thing...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I talked with a couple of the guys at Hobby one yesterday, and they've sold their Moebius stock. They're ordering more soon so it's definitely popular here!! I let them know about the Invisible man and Big Frankie, and they'll be getting 'em as soon as they show up in Oz. I also told them about Monarch They hadn't heard of them yet so I'll take in my Nossie kit to show them this week. M&M have the same distributor here so it'll be easy for them to order their kits. I'm taking the Nossie and Voyager kits to our annual state comp this weekend to let the guys know about these kits and to see how much interest there is in them. There'll be heaps of retailers stands there too so I'll be seeing who's got any Moebius kits in stock.

Chris.


----------

